# Port St. Joe flounder gigging question



## Tugboat1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Spent four nights last week fishing hard from a kayak and did pretty good. Brought gigging gear ( two underwater lights) and spent hours combing the large sand flats on the south end of the bay and off the Park north of Eagles Harbor. Saw nary a flounder. Spent some time on the long bar off the highway to Port St Joe and the sand flat Mexico Beach side of the canal but conditions were too windy. Any suggestions on targeting? How important is proximity to deeper water? Do flounder show up on the south bay sand flats later in the summer? There was tons of bait and one thing I learned is that bay is full of sting ray and shark. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tugboat1 said:


> Spent four nights last week fishing hard from a kayak and did pretty good. Brought gigging gear ( two underwater lights) and spent hours combing the large sand flats on the south end of the bay and off the Park north of Eagles Harbor. Saw nary a flounder. Spent some time on the long bar off the highway to Port St Joe and the sand flat Mexico Beach side of the canal but conditions were too windy. Any suggestions on targeting? How important is proximity to deeper water? Do flounder show up on the south bay sand flats later in the summer? There was tons of bait and one thing I learned is that bay is full of sting ray and shark. Any guidance is appreciated.



I do most of my gigging in the Tyndall/Back bay area's of Panama City, so im not familiar with your area. However, the places we usually gig the most fish have sawgrass,  baitfish, oysters, and usually a lot of stingrays. Proximity to deep water doesn't seem to be an issue as we often find fish on big flats that barely float the boat. They also will often  literally be right up against the bank.


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Jul 2, 2014)

I have gigged there couple years ago and did pretty good.  Actually seen little ones right at the ramp.  The proximity to deep water has never been factor. Always seem to find them near where grass meets the sand type spots.  They will almost always be near some kind of structure, wheather a rock, oyster bed,grass, hole, dock something. And always quite a bit of bait nearby. I am planning a trip down that way soon. I'll let ya know how it works out


----------



## trial&error (Jul 5, 2014)

Highland view bridge both sides of the canal were usually my best spots.


----------

